# Quello che mi piacerebbe fare con ciascuno di voi



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

CON:

Alex, ubriacarmi di Primitivo su un pattino al largo;
Miciolidia: cantare le canzoni di Francesco De Gregori;
Actarus: mettere su una fabbrichetta di saponette;
Cat: una serata di coccole...
Fedifrago: andar per funghi;
Chen: rifare il film The Blue Brothers e far la pipì per strada;
Giusy: stare zitto ed ascoltare;
P/R: una settimana on the road con canadese e chitarra sulle spalle;
Bruja: preparare e mangiare il risotto con i porcini trovati da me e Fedi;
Emmekappa: girare il mondo a vedere le mostre d'arte più strampalate;
Bastardo Dentro: un week-end al mare;
Anna, andare a veder uno spettacolo di artisti da strada e far l'amore sul prato di notte;
Sfigatta: giocare alla seduzione e prendere un due di picche;
La Lupa: un bel concerto di Lou Reed;
Mr Perfect: guardarlo in faccia già mi basterebbe....
Per quanto riguarda coloro che non mi sono venuti in mente.... farò la seconda puntata !!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> CON:
> 
> Alex, ubriacarmi di Primitivo su un pattino al largo;
> Alex: fare una corsa a perdifiato in un campo
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> CON:
> 
> Alex, ubriacarmi di Primitivo su un pattino al largo;
> Miciolidia: cantare le canzoni di Francesco De Gregori;
> ...


*Bello ....ma non si può invece della canadese in B&B ?*


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

ALEX: parlarci per ore dicendo le più grandi cavolate!
MICIO: farmi una cultura su De Gregori, visto che lo ascolto pochissimo;
ACTARUS: guardarlo negli occhi, è un uomo dalla personalità così pulita;
FEDI: sarebbe il mio più caro amico;
CHEN: dare fastidio e fare confusione mentre parla (ihihihih);
Giusy: stare zitto ed ascoltare;
GRAZIE, E' UNA COSA CHE MI INORGOGLISCE MOLTO (Ps: vaglielo a dire ai miei alunni!!!!);
P/R: un pomeriggio in una sala da thè con lei Bruja e MK e... RITAAAAAAA!;
Bruja: vd. P/R
Emmekappa: vd. P/R e poi shopping!
BD: conoscerlo perchè lo conosco poco;
ANNA: sono single anch'io, andiamo a divertirci????
LEONE: fare il clown in un ospedale dove sono ricoverati bambini, ne abbiamo bisogno....
TBT: lui sa cosa farei con lui.... ihihihih!!!!
JDM: ti prego, tu suoni la chitarra ed io canto!
Mi scuso con chi ho dimenticato....


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Bello ....ma non si può invece della canadese in B&B ?*


Non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma se è per far felice una signora............


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *JDM: ti prego, tu suoni la chitarra ed io canto!*
> Mi scuso con chi ho dimenticato....


E che ce vò ? Stiamo ad un tiro di schioppo...... Vanno bene De Gregori - Battisti - Battiato - Clapton ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma se è per far felice una signora............


Appunto ...non è la stessa cosa!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E che ce vò ? Stiamo ad un tiro di schioppo...... Vanno bene De Gregori - Battisti - Battiato - Clapton ?


Aggiungi anche qualcosa di Vasco.... e Liga no????


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aggiungi anche qualcosa di Vasco.... e Liga no????


Auè... che io sono un principiante dilettante.... Vedo cosa posso fare....
Vasco: va bene "Eh....." ?
E di Liga.... decidi tu, cosa ti piace ?


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...non è la stessa cosa!


Ma vuoi mettere il dormire sentendo il fresco della notte, l'odore degli alberi... e se ti svegli basta cacciar fuori la testa e sei sotto le stelle ? E quando ti alzi presto e ti fai un caffè/sigaretta ascoltando il rumoroso silenzio della natura...... E suonare e cantare in mezzo all'erba....
AAAHHHH, P/R..... come te ce vorrei portà davvero.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere il dormire sentendo il fresco della notte, l'odore degli alberi... e se ti svegli basta cacciar fuori la testa e sei sotto le stelle ? E quando ti alzi presto e ti fai un caffè/sigaretta ascoltando il rumoroso silenzio della natura...... E suonare e cantare in mezzo all'erba....
> AAAHHHH, P/R..... come te ce vorrei portà davvero.....


Ho lasciato il sacco a pelo la prima volta che mi son svegliata con ....la cervicale ...una trentina d'anni fa...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Auè... che io sono un principiante dilettante.... Vedo cosa posso fare....
> Vasco: va bene "Eh....." ?
> E di Liga.... decidi tu, cosa ti piace ?


"E..." va benissimo!
Di Liga........TUTTO!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho lasciato il sacco a pelo la prima volta che mi son svegliata con ....la cervicale ...una trentina d'anni fa...


Ma ci sono i materassini da campeggio, li prepari in un attimo e... sopra ci dormi da pascià... E ci fai pure altro con grande comodità. 
Provare x credere............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma ci sono i materassini da campeggio, li prepari in un attimo e... sopra ci dormi da pascià... E ci fai pure altro con grande comodità.
> Provare x credere............


E poi ...ci tengo alla stanza da bagno ...col sapone liquido


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho lasciato il sacco a pelo la prima volta che mi son svegliata con ....la cervicale ...una trentina d'anni fa...


Si vede che non avevi chi ti facesse un bel massaggio...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E poi ...ci tengo alla stanza da bagno ...col sapone liquido


Vabbuò... Tu stai in B/B, io in canadese.... e ci vediamo solo la sera !!!!!

Cara.... ho deciso che vorrei separarmi, mi firmi la consensuale ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vabbuò... Tu stai in B/B, io in canadese.... e ci vediamo solo la sera !!!!!
> 
> Cara.... ho deciso che vorrei separarmi, mi firmi la consensuale ?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ALEX: parlarci per ore dicendo le più grandi cavolate!
> MICIO: farmi una cultura su De Gregori, visto che lo ascolto pochissimo;
> ACTARUS: guardarlo negli occhi, è un uomo dalla personalità così pulita;
> *FEDI: sarebbe il mio più caro amico*;
> ...


Ma mi spiegate perchè alle donne ci ispiro sempre tanta *amicizia*? 
Mica che sia male eh...ma è che poi ce sta quella regola dell'amico, che non sbaglia mai...!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il resto...ok per i funghi, polenta e mangiarini vari (avevate dubbi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e pure sul cantare (cantautori italiani dagli albori ad oggi): JDM se ti serve ho un file con 20.000 spartiti con accordi per chitarra!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede che non avevi chi ti facesse un bel massaggio...


Ai tempi l'avevo ...ma la zona cervicale veniva un po' trascurata ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai tempi l'avevo ...ma la zona cervicale veniva un po' trascurata ...


Ehhhh... si, ce ne stanno di incompetenti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eppure si sa che parte tutto...dalla testa!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma mi spiegate perchè alle donne ci ispiro sempre tanta *amicizia*?
> Mica che sia male eh...ma è che poi ce sta quella regola dell'amico, che non sbaglia mai...!!
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Fedi, forse perchè non ti ho mai visto....
Ma sei molto più grande di me?


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro Fedi, forse perchè non ti ho mai visto....
> Ma sei molto più grande di me?


Vero, Fedi... me lo sono chiesto anchio...Ma quanti azz di anni tieni ? Sei vecchio come me ?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vero, Fedi... me lo sono chiesto anchio...Ma quanti azz di anni tieni ? Sei vecchio come me ?


Vecchi tu e Fedi??????????????


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro Fedi, forse perchè non ti ho mai visto....
> Ma sei *molto più grande* di me?


Giù, molto più grande no...visto che sei una stanga!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













JDM ha detto:


> Vero, Fedi... me lo sono chiesto anchio...Ma quanti azz di anni tieni ? Sei vecchio come me ?


Mas o meno...se sei, come mi pare, nei primi ...anta!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Aggiungo Verena alla comitiva sala da thè!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giù, molto più grande no...visto che sei una stanga!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Quarantenni affascinanti!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vecchi tu e Fedi??????????????


Cara Giusy, per me sono Fourtyfour...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quarantenni affascinanti!


Dici così, perchè come hai scritto sopra...non ci hai ancora visti!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Cara Giusy, per me sono Fourtyfour...


Y jo un ano mas!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quarantenni affascinanti!


E che ne sai ? Io e Fedi siamo due cozze !!!!! 
Io pure pelosa, visto che siamo a Bari....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Ma che cozze????????
Sono certa che siete splendidi ed affascinanti!


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*JDM (e Feddy)*

Mi spieghi perchè tutti hanno diritto a sorbirsi la compagnia reciproca UNO ALLA VOLTA ed a me ne appioppi due.... tu e l'illustre Feddy???  Così giusto per sapere  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè tutti hanno diritto a sorbirsi la compagnia reciproca UNO ALLA VOLTA ed a me ne appioppi due.... tu e l'illustre Feddy??? Così giusto per sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti lamenti della virtuale compagnia dei playboy dal forum?! Due alla volta, coi tempi che corrono, mi sembra il ...minimo


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti lamenti della virtuale compagni dei playboy dal forum?! Due alla volta, coi tempi che corrono, mi sembra il ...minimo


Ah sò playboy?
E mbè si stanno sempre a lamentare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Certe cose è meglio saperle....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Novembre 2007)

*Ed io?*

Uffi, non ci sono nella lista 

	
	
		
		
	


	




JDM...mi hai dimenticato!
Air


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*Vediamo....*



Alex, non c'è storia, parlare di lirica magari a Parma in un ristorantino che conosco
Miciolidia: una visita agli archivi vaticani, quelli non aperti al pubblico....
Actarus: portarlo ad Amsterdam e dimostrargli che alcune donne fanno quello che le pare ma senza nascondersi...
Cat: una intera giornata di dialogo su quello che ad una donna capita di subire dagli uomini.... ma in una beauty farm...
Fedifrago: una serata a Zelig
Chen:  visita al Quai d'Orsey, poi al Père Lachaise, quindi in giro per bistrots
Giusy: la lascerei parlare, ma in una pasticceria viennese...
P/R: Una serata con Paolini che commenta uno dei suoi spettacoli verità
Emmekappa:  una giornata-libertà come Telma e Louise
Bastardo Dentro: una pièce di Pirandello... "Così è se vi pare"
Anna: una intera giornata a Soho
Sfigatta: una visita alla storica Sartoria Tirelli con i costumi teatrali d'epoca
La Lupa: una serata in un pub di Belfast
Mr Perfect: è perfetto così non serve altro
Poi c'è Rita: una settimana intera ma ogni giorno in un bar diverso, Pedrocchi, Florian, Greco. Gambrinus etc...
-Lettrice: 24 ore non stop da Hermès 
-Fay:  serata in un piano bar 
-Mari': Una camminata al parco parlando delle cose vissute buttando cibo ai cigni ed alle paperelle
-Air : fare un volo sullo stealth
-Insonne : una serata semplice e tranquilla in una casa rifugio in Alaska
-Admin : una visita alla Microsoft


Non posso elencare tutti e me ne scuso, ma se proprio volete sapere che "brutta fine fareste" basta chiedere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

*grande*

Adoro Paolini  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    (non quello dei tg coi preservativi in mano  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   grande Bru !


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

azzzz jdm....sono il pruimo della lista..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















per gli altri non ci ho ancora pensato...con te farei lo stesso......


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè tutti hanno diritto a sorbirsi la compagnia reciproca UNO ALLA VOLTA ed a me ne appioppi due.... tu e l'illustre Feddy??? Così giusto per sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha capito subito che con te bisogna che ce ne siano almeno due...così uno controlla l'altro o se del caso va in soccorso!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah sò playboy?
> E mbè si stanno sempre a lamentare...
> 
> 
> ...


Mai lamentato ...mi pare!!! :carneval 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 almeno non in quella materia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai lamentato ...mi pare!!! :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Mi riferivo alla vecchiaia di cui sopra....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> [*]Emmekappa:  una giornata-libertà come Telma e Louise


Perfetto!!!

ps io sono quella tonta eh, quella che si fa fregare dal tipo...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai lamentato ...mi pare!!! :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahah .... Fedi non so perché ma con te andrei a fare un giro in barca a vela, mah ho avuto una visione...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> -Lettrice: 24 ore non stop da Hermès
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grassie tu si che mi capisci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Micio, Molti, Bruja, Mailea: con questi 4 pure all'inferno mi farei grasse risate
Fun: Ammore al GP di Montecarlo ti porto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. o mi porti? Bho ci portiamo va...


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


fanciulla!!Al concerto ci vengo volentieri!!

CON: 

Alex, una bella pizza napoletana
Miciolidia: quattro chiacchere sul divano
Fedifrago: gli farei stirare i miei panni...so che stira bene ed è anche sexi mentre lo fà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giusy: una passeggiata al sole
P/R: un corso di cucina
Bruja: vorrei parlare con lei a lungo per conoscerla davvero.
SImo: guardare il suo album di nozze
Bastardo Dentro: una cena a Londra  

	
	
		
		
	


	








La Lupa: andrei con lei al matrimonio di qualcuno...sai che risate coi commenti che farebbe sugli invitati 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Rita: una giornata di shopping tra donne
Fabrizio56: una scampagnata in Toscana
Air: un volo in elicottero
Fun: moscacieca sui tetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Compos: visita ad una mostra
Iris e Mailea: un bel giro in profumeria
Moltimodi: un giro nella Sardegna che ancora non conosco
chissà quanti ne ho dimenticati!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah .... Fedi non so perché ma con te andrei a fare un giro in barca a vela, mah ho avuto una visione...








Io ci sto...ma occhio che son "reale", mica una visione!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fanciulla!!Al concerto ci vengo volentieri!!
> 
> CON:
> 
> ...


azzz..te lo ricordi ancora!??!


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ha capito subito che con te bisogna che ce ne siano almeno due...così uno controlla l'altro o se del caso va in soccorso!!


 
Non ero io quella che strisciava?   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   In effetti tu non strisci, ma strisciut come i vermut..... va in soccorso lui !!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Gulp*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah .... Fedi non so perché ma con te andrei a fare un giro in barca a vela, mah ho avuto una visione...


 
Omadonninadelleregate, in barca a vela..... roba che o fai il mozzo e strofini il ponte o si fa strofinare lui come polena di prua!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Ti vedo male.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzz..te lo ricordi ancora!??!


e come potrei dimenticarlo???


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io ci sto...ma occhio che son "reale", mica una visione!!
























   ma era la barca a vela la visione, non tu!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alex, non c'è storia, parlare di lirica magari a Parma in un ristorantino che conosco
> Miciolidia: una visita agli archivi vaticani, quelli non aperti al pubblico....
> Actarus: portarlo ad Amsterdam e dimostrargli che alcune donne fanno quello che le pare ma senza nascondersi...
> Cat: una intera giornata di dialogo su quello che ad una donna capita di subire dagli uomini.... ma in una beauty farm...
> ...


*Bru ovviamente ci mettiamo i costumi usati per Le Moulin Rouge*


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> CON:
> 
> Alex, ubriacarmi di Primitivo su un pattino al largo;
> Miciolidia: cantare le canzoni di Francesco De Gregori;
> ...


 
aspetto speranzosa la seconda puntata


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> *Bru ovviamente ci mettiamo i costumi usati per Le Moulin Rouge*


A disposizione.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Però vai avanti tu, io per il can can
ho qualche sfiatamento di troppo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> -Mari': Una camminata al parco parlando delle cose vissute buttando cibo ai *cigni* ed alle* paperelle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EHHHHHHHHH Bru, sai quante "paperelle" salterebbero fuori dallo stagno fra te e me ...














   ... a mazzi


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

Vorrei provare a fare la seconda puntata, ma mi sono accorto che in realtà coloro che non ho inserito sono quelli con cui non ho avuto occasione di parlare granchè.... Tuttavia provo a lavorare di fantasia.

Tatina: tanti messaggini quando è triste...
Lettrice - Rita : serata in un winebar country-rock per conoscerci meglio
Air: parlare del suo lavoro seduti in un bel postaccio alla periferia di una grande città
Fay : non so perchè, ma me la vedo bene a cantare con me e Giusy....
Dererumnatura: il contrario che con Giusy...
Marì: una mattinata al luna park
Admin: ti unisci a me e Fedi in cerca di funghi ?

Tanti salumi a tutti...


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vorrei provare a fare la seconda puntata, ma mi sono accorto che in realtà coloro che non ho inserito sono quelli con cui non ho avuto occasione di parlare granchè.... Tuttavia provo a lavorare di fantasia.
> 
> Tatina: tanti messaggini quando è triste...
> Lettrice - Rita : serata in un winebar country-rock per conoscerci meglio
> ...


Grazie per i salumi in effetti un bel panino ora me lo farei..

ma non ho ben capito cosa faresti con me...cantare con Fay?Con Giusy...da soli io e te?

comuqnue hai ragione...adoro cantare...


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Grazie per i salumi in effetti un bel panino ora me lo farei..
> 
> ma non ho ben capito cosa faresti con me...cantare con Fay?Con Giusy...da soli io e te?
> 
> comuqnue hai ragione...adoro cantare...


No io mi riferivo al primo post. Avevo detto questo di Giusy:


*Giusy: stare zitto ed ascoltare;*
Dunque, con te avrei parlato io.... Ma ora che mi hai dato un input, a proposito del cantare.....aaaaggggiudddicatttoooooo....
OK, dammi i dati: canzoni preferite, data, luogo ed ora del concerto, che te combino tutto io....
A proposito: la nostra performance sarebbe pubblica, con tutti i forumisti liberi di ascoltare.... 
Biglietto di ingresso 10 Euro a cranio. 
Ovviamente paghiamo noi loro x farci ascoltare....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fanciulla!!Al concerto ci vengo volentieri!!
> 
> CON:
> Alex, una bella pizza napoletana
> ...


Yessss conosco dei posticini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per tutti gli altri....un bel megaraduno....per scambiar quattro chiacchiere vis a vis.


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Yessss conosco dei posticini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fanciulla!!Al concerto ci vengo volentieri!!
> 
> CON:
> 
> ...


Dererum mi sa che ci hai azzeccato!!!
Cambio qualcosina:
Bruja- la inviterei a mangiare la mia crostata di albicocche;
Feddy: mi farei preparare la cena;
Bastardo Dentro-lo accompagnerei a comprare un cilicio
Verena, la farei ubriacare ....
Alex: gli chiederei dove si parcheggia prima di imbarcarsi per Ischia;
TbT gli farei conoscere una mora strepitosa.
Con Lupa....un bel giro in libreria e poi le chiederei le foto di quando era bambina, e le darei le mie.
Con Persa ...pettegolezzo a tutto spiano


Con tutte le altre signore organizzerei un furto in un negozio a Via Condotti!!!!


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Yessss conosco dei posticini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi lo organizza ? Sarebbe una cosa divertentissima !!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fanciulla!!Al concerto ci vengo volentieri!!
> 
> CON:
> 
> ...


Bellissimo, mi piacerebbe un sacco!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> No io mi riferivo al primo post. Avevo detto questo di Giusy:
> 
> *Giusy: stare zitto ed ascoltare;*
> Dunque, con te avrei parlato io.... Ma ora che mi hai dato un input, a proposito del cantare.....aaaaggggiudddicatttoooooo....
> ...


AVVISO AI FORUMISTI:
prego dotarsi di tappi per orecchie da indossare non  appena la mia dolce voce da usignolo si spanderà per l'aere!
Cioè...sò stonata peggio di una campana!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Dererum mi sa che ci hai azzeccato!!!
> Cambio qualcosina:
> Bruja- la inviterei a mangiare la mia crostata di albicocche;
> Feddy: mi farei preparare la cena;
> ...


Tbt già conosce una mora strepistosa.... ME!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Furto in quale negozio? Facciamo Cartier? Io adoro i gioielli...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Chi lo organizza ? Sarebbe una cosa divertentissima !!!!!!


Il raduno SI SI SI!
Venite da me e JDM!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> AVVISO AI FORUMISTI:
> prego dotarsi di tappi per orecchie da indossare non appena la mia dolce voce da usignolo si spanderà per l'aere!
> Cioè...sò stonata peggio di una campana!


Sorella d'ugola ...facciamo un duetto!


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tbt già conosce una mora strepistosa.... ME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già...ma ci vuole gente sicura, esperta e motivata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me basta qualche brillante montato su oro bianco...


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il raduno SI SI SI!
> Venite da me e JDM!


Giusto !!! La Puglia è bella anche d'inverno.
Io posso ospitare anche 4-5 persone senza problemi. Magari Giusy può fare qualcosina anche lei. E poi c'è pure Sarah....chissà!!
E per quanto riguarda i miei eventuali ospiti: cucino io !!! Pesce a volontà !!!!

Allora, chi viene ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Giusto !!! La Puglia è bella anche d'inverno.
> Io posso ospitare anche 4-5 persone senza problemi. Magari Giusy può fare qualcosina anche lei. E poi c'è pure Sarah....chissà!!
> E per quanto riguarda i miei eventuali ospiti: cucino io !!! *Pesce a volontà !!!!*
> 
> Allora, chi viene ?


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


TU NO !!!!!!

TU IN BED AND BREAKFAST !!!!!



























Ovviamente scherzo...... P/R, a te cedo la mia camera da letto. Io dormo in cameretta....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> TU NO !!!!!!
> 
> TU IN BED AND BREAKFAST !!!!!
> 
> ...


Ma ...va bene anche il B&B ...quello che non voglio perdermi sono pranzo e cena


----------



## JDM (7 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ...va bene anche il B&B ...quello che non voglio perdermi sono pranzo e cena


Ma no..... Servizio completo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Comunque le me specialità sono le linguine ai frutti di mare, le orecchiette con le cime di rape, gli spaghetti ai funghi cardoncelli, e altro ancora.....
Per i secondi: pesce bianco alla griglia, polpo in umido con peperoni, triglie di scoglio al cartoccio, spigola all'acqua pazza, e altro ancora....
E poi, non ti parlo di vini e formaggi....
Alex ne sa qualcosa....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma no..... Servizio completo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Udite udite...il pesce non è il mio forte, non mi piace granchè...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2007)

*UFFA!!!*

UFFA!!!! MIGLIAIA DI MESSAGGI E NON CI SONO MAI!!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Su su...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> UFFA!!!! MIGLIAIA DI MESSAGGI E NON CI SONO MAI!!!!


..... adesso è stagione morta ormai ma se hai pazienza tri porto a fare il giro del lago Maggiore.... pranzo in un eremo stupendo a strapiombo sulle rocce che vanno direttamente nel lago (S.Cateri9na del Sasso), pomeriggio al giardino botanico di Villa Taranto (uno dei più belli del mondo) e cena a bordo con orchestra e luci dovunque. Detto così sembra una cosa da nulla ma è qualcosa di magico. Se invece sei una solitaria ti porto nel laghetto dei pittori.... quello di Monate, dove è possibile solo la barca a vela o a remi..... che è un incanto.
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... adesso è stagione morta ormai ma se hai pazienza tri porto a fare il giro del lago Maggiore.... pranzo in un eremo stupendo a strapiombo sulle rocce che vanno direttamente nel lago (S.Cateri9na del Sasso), pomeriggio al giardino botanico di Villa Taranto (uno dei più belli del mondo) e cena a bordo con orchestra e luci dovunque. Detto così sembra una cosa da nulla ma è qualcosa di magico. Se invece sei una solitaria ti porto nel laghetto dei pittori.... quello di Monate, dove è possibile solo la barca a vela o a remi..... che è un incanto.
> Bruja


Che meraviglia.... ed io?????????


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... adesso è stagione morta ormai ma se hai pazienza tri porto a fare il giro del lago Maggiore.... pranzo in un eremo stupendo a strapiombo sulle rocce che vanno direttamente nel lago (S.Cateri9na del Sasso), pomeriggio al giardino botanico di Villa Taranto (uno dei più belli del mondo) e cena a bordo con orchestra e luci dovunque. Detto così sembra una cosa da nulla ma è qualcosa di magico. Se invece sei una solitaria ti porto nel laghetto dei pittori.... quello di Monate, dove è possibile solo la barca a vela o a remi..... che è un incanto.
> Bruja


detta così non sembra cosa da nulla, ma molto romantica!
No, solo io e bruja! Lancillotto e gli altri a casetta loro!!!!





 ci sto!!!!
Arrivo domani sera col treno delle 19:38!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> detta così non sembra cosa da nulla, ma molto romantica!
> No, solo io e bruja! Lancillotto e gli altri a casetta loro!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*GULP*



Grande82 ha detto:


> detta così non sembra cosa da nulla, ma molto romantica!
> No, solo io e bruja! Lancillotto e gli altri a casetta loro!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho detto che è fuori stagione.... bisogna aspettare la primavera ormai 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Che sarà mai....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Che meraviglia.... ed io?????????


 
Ti aggreghiamo sul lago di monate bisogna remare............quindi!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (questo lo avevo taciuto per non farvi pensare ai remi!!!) Se no che tirata su di morale era!!?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti aggreghiamo sul lago di monate bisogna remare............quindi!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato la vista dal Mottarone ...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti aggreghiamo sul lago di monate bisogna remare............quindi!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remi??? Cioè...attività fisica???? Oddio...io sono arrugginita! Anzi, da lunedì ho deciso di andare a fare Yoga, altrimento diventerò una prof rinsecchita e cadente! Tonifichiamo i muscoli!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Rita: con Rita farei un bell'aperitivo al suo bar ....


Sadica... Ma anche masochista


----------



## Rebecca (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi c'è Rita: una settimana intera ma ogni giorno in un bar diverso, Pedrocchi, Florian, Greco. Gambrinus etc...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Rita: una giornata di shopping tra donne


Un'ora in profumeria, ti prego!!!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vorrei provare a fare la seconda puntata, ma mi sono accorto che in realtà coloro che non ho inserito sono quelli con cui non ho avuto occasione di parlare granchè.... Tuttavia provo a lavorare di fantasia.
> 
> Tatina: tanti messaggini quando è triste...
> *Lettrice - Rita : serata in un winebar country-rock per conoscerci meglio*
> ...


Abbè, insomma dai bar non mi tirate fuori...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Abbè, insomma dai bar non mi tirate fuori...


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*eccola là*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Remi??? Cioè...attività fisica???? Oddio...io sono arrugginita! Anzi, da lunedì ho deciso di andare a fare Yoga, altrimento diventerò una prof rinsecchita e cadente! Tonifichiamo i muscoli!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Visto??!!  Appena parli di un po' di moto è finita la poesia..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


>


Insomma di andava per espertises ......di bar  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato la vista dal Mottarone ...


 
E va beh!!! Mica sono la guida del Touring... sono andata a braccio!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho detto che è fuori stagione.... bisogna aspettare la primavera ormai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspetto, ma portiamo giusy a remare, tanto lei va in palestra!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aspetto, ma portiamo giusy a remare, tanto lei va in palestra!!!


E va bene, mi sacrifico per il bene della cultura! Vedremo posti nuovi, questo inverno mi alleno!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Novembre 2007)

*con me....*

Con me nessuno vuole fare nulla...nemmeno una partita alla 360 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ci gioco da solo e mangiucchio della cioccolata....e non ve ne do nemmeno un pezzettino...ecco


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Con me nessuno vuole fare nulla...nemmeno una partita alla 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sbagli Tbt, leggi bene... Ihihihihih!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Novembre 2007)

*Mi pare...*



Bruja ha detto:


> ..... adesso è stagione morta ormai ma se hai pazienza tri porto a fare il giro del lago Maggiore.... pranzo in un eremo stupendo a strapiombo sulle rocce che vanno direttamente nel lago (S.Cateri9na del Sasso), pomeriggio al giardino botanico di Villa Taranto (uno dei più belli del mondo) e cena a bordo con orchestra e luci dovunque. Detto così sembra una cosa da nulla ma è qualcosa di magico. Se invece sei una solitaria ti porto nel laghetto dei pittori.... quello di Monate, dove è possibile solo la barca a vela o a remi..... che è un incanto.
> Bruja


 
...di conoscere bene questi meravigliosi posti...Bru, cosa ne dici di sorvolare tutto il Lago Maggiore (per intenderci da Angera, giungere fino le Isole Borromee e rientrare passando sopra Arona, con il sorvolo della statua di S. Carlo?)
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...di conoscere bene questi meravigliosi posti...Bru, cosa ne dici di sorvolare tutto il Lago Maggiore (per intenderci da Angera, giungere fino le Isole Borromee e rientrare passando sopra Arona, con il sorvolo della statua di S. Carlo?)
> Air


Air ciao!!!v


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Novembre 2007)

*vero...*



Iris ha detto:


> i imbarcarsi per Ischia;
> TbT gli farei conoscere una mora strepitosa.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > i imbarcarsi per Ischia;
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Novembre 2007)

*a...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> TBT: lui sa cosa farei con lui.... ihihihih!!!!
> A....


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...di conoscere bene questi meravigliosi posti...Bru, cosa ne dici di sorvolare tutto il Lago Maggiore (per intenderci da Angera, giungere fino le Isole Borromee e rientrare passando sopra Arona, con il sorvolo della statua di S. Carlo?)
> Air


Chwe ne lo domandi a fare... tu giochi in casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...di conoscere bene questi meravigliosi posti...Bru, cosa ne dici di sorvolare tutto il Lago Maggiore (per intenderci da Angera, giungere fino le Isole Borromee e rientrare passando sopra Arona, con il sorvolo della statua di S. Carlo?)
> Air


 
se non viene lei ci vengo io.. anche domani 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lui mi ci doveva portare.. non l'hai mai fatto....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


io verrei....ma se non ti dispiace il pesce lo cucinerei io.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Giusto !!! La Puglia è bella anche d'inverno.
> Io posso ospitare anche 4-5 persone senza problemi. Magari Giusy può fare qualcosina anche lei. E poi c'è pure Sarah....chissà!!
> E per quanto riguarda i miei eventuali ospiti: cucino io *!!! Pesce a volontà !!!!*
> 
> Allora, chi viene ?


ops prima ho sbagliato a quotare.....io verrei se mi invitate...ma posso cucinare io il pesce????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2007)

Io farei con tutti una bella gita in barca a vela dove il vento ci porta, e senza far ritorno a meno che non ci sia il vento favorevole


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io farei con tutti una bella gita in barca a vela dove il vento ci porta, e senza far ritorno a meno che non ci sia il vento favorevole


 
finiamo su un isola deserta


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io farei con tutti una bella gita in barca a vela dove il vento ci porta, e senza far ritorno a meno che non ci sia il vento favorevole


Bello!!!! La visione della barca a vela che ho avuto con Fedi...sìììììììììììììììììììììì

ps beh dipende dove però, sai gli uragani, le tempeste...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> finiamo su un isola deserta


Altro che isola dei famosi...facciamo l'isola dei forumisti!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Altro che isola dei famosi...facciamo l'isola dei forumisti!


 
bello, i famosi (maddeche??) sono dei coglioni pagati e nutriti di nascosto, noi ce la caveremmo bene da soli


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

l'isola dei mafiosi....l'asinara..........


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'isola dei mafiosi....l'asinara..........


 
ah ah, io li lasceri la, tanto ormai è dimsesso


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'isola dei mafiosi....l'asinara..........


ahahahahah spiritoso che sei ahahahahahah

Io ci sto, perché no? Non troppo tempo però, che devo fare la mamma eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Oddio.. io morirei! E come faccio sull'isola senza mangiare???????


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah spiritoso che sei ahahahahahah
> 
> Io ci sto, perché no? Non troppo tempo però, che devo fare la mamma eh...


la puoi lasciare con lo psicopatico dai....


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio.. io morirei! E come faccio sull'isola senza mangiare???????


su che un pò di ambrosia si trova sempre.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> finiamo su un isola deserta





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello!!!! La visione della barca a vela che ho avuto con Fedi...sìììììììììììììììììììììì
> 
> ps beh dipende dove però, sai gli uragani, le tempeste...


Io l'ho gia avuta, nel '97. Per un anno intero vagavo più o meno lungocosta in barca a vela e mi sono fatto la pelle (di pesce).

Ora però non ho più la barca, e rubarne una non mi va ... spero però che vi sia qualcuno che un giorno me la regala, così come ho regalato la mia al primo che la voleva davvero ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'isola deserta era il mio nascosto desiderio


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> su che un pò di ambrosia si trova sempre.......


 
Se piove dal cielo....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio.. io morirei! E come faccio sull'isola senza mangiare???????


Con un po' di compagnia del sesso opposto il cibo è un problema secondario


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Con un po' di compagnia del sesso opposto il cibo è un problema secondario


Anche se dicono che quando non si mangia, gli ormoni di addormentano....


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io l'ho gia avuta, nel '97. Per un anno intero vagavo più o meno lungocosta in barca a vela e mi sono fatto la pelle (di pesce).
> 
> Ora però non ho più la barca, e rubarne una non mi va ... spero però che vi sia qualcuno che un giorno me la regala, così come ho regalato la mia al primo che la voleva davvero ...
> 
> ...


WOW e riWOW... Dai che facciamo una colletta e ci compriamo la barca del forum. Capìtan Giovanni avanti tutta!!!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la puoi lasciare con lo psicopatico dai....


sehhhhhhh ... va beh porto pure lei, posso?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche se dicono che quando non si mangia, gli ormoni di addormentano....


Non i miei. Divento una belva se non mangio e assaggio tutto, perfino donne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> WOW e riWOW... Dai che facciamo una colletta e ci compriamo la barca del forum. Capìtan Giovanni avanti tutta!!!!


Ci vorrà una nave di Noè per 800 e rotti membri del forum


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sehhhhhhh ... va beh porto pure lei, posso?


io non posso risponderti, sarò solo il mozzo....


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Posso portare pure io una persona???


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso portare pure io una persona???


no, efesto no, per favore!!! è divertente quanto un'herpes................


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso portare pure io una persona???


Il Capitano è Giovanni, a lui la decisione... Giovanni-Noé ahahahahahah

ps Ale e perché il mozzo? Ma dai su, un  po' di autostima!!! Il mozzo lo faccio io, va bene? Per te mi sacrifico...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, efesto no, per favore!!! è divertente quanto un'herpes................


 
Veramente pensavo a Dioniso... almeno porta il vino!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il Capitano è Giovanni, a lui la decisione... Giovanni-Noé ahahahahahah
> 
> ps Ale e perché il mozzo? Ma dai su, un po' di autostima!!! Il mozzo lo faccio io, va bene? Per te mi sacrifico...


che bello essere compatito........starò tutto il giorno a prendere il sole e a fare un benemerito...
GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












PS: scripta manent......


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che bello essere compatito........starò tutto il giorno a prendere il sole e a fare un benemerito...
> GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ué guarda che si lavora tutti eh... faccio il mozzo io ma te fai altro, che ti credi...ahahahahahahah

ps Giusy che gli facciamo fare al ragazzo?


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ué guarda che si lavora tutti eh... faccio il mozzo io ma te fai altro, che ti credi...ahahahahahahah
> 
> ps Giusy che gli facciamo fare al ragazzo?


E se gli dessimo il compito di pacificare gli animi????
E' un compito abbastanza ingrato????


----------



## Rebecca (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo a Dioniso... almeno porta il vino!!!!!!!!!!


beh, per quello ci sono i miei amici.


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se gli dessimo il compito di pacificare gli animi????
> E' un compito abbastanza ingrato????


non è ingrato.....è impossibile...almeno per me....


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se gli dessimo il compito di pacificare gli animi????
> E' un compito abbastanza ingrato????


ahahahahahah l'hai detto tu eh.... E io ci avevo pensato sì, ma gli voglio troppo bene e ne ha viste troppe!!!! Va beh dai,  Ale fai quello che grida.... terraaaaaaaaaaaaa, te piàs?


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Novembre 2007)

Ragazzi vi auguro una buonanotte!
A domani!


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, per quello ci sono i miei amici.


se porta pure le baccanti io voto per lui!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se porta pure le baccanti io voto per lui!


ma tu hai il chiodo fisso
...........


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi auguro una buonanotte!
> A domani!


Notte Giusy, sogni d'oro mi raccomando... A domani.


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi auguro una buonanotte!
> A domani!


notte e sogni d'oro giusy......


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma tu hai il chiodo fisso
> ...........


ma no...comunque se vuoi provare a schiodarmi...prego..........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma no...comunque se vuoi provare a schiodarmi...prego..........


te piacesse.....ma sarebbe tempo perso.....visto quello che* non *mostra l'avatar......


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> te piacesse.....ma sarebbe tempo perso.....visto quello che* non *mostra l'avatar......


e sublima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e sublima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ma che sublimare?????


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ma che sublimare?????


materialista!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> materialista!


tu si, moltooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> tu si, moltooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




















quando hai ragione ce l'hai in pieno.........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quando hai ragione ce l'hai in pieno.........


ma io so'psicologa


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> No io mi riferivo al primo post. Avevo detto questo di Giusy:
> 
> *Giusy: stare zitto ed ascoltare;*
> Dunque, con te avrei parlato io.... Ma ora che mi hai dato un input, a proposito del cantare.....aaaaggggiudddicatttoooooo....
> ...


sì dai..cantiamo..ho bisogno di distrarmi.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

*Cantiamo...*

Artist: *Francesco De Gregori*
Album: *Canzoni D'amore*
Year: 1992Title: Viaggi & Miraggi 


Dietro a un miraggio c'è sempre un miraggio da considerare,
come del resto alla fine di un viaggio
c'è sempre un viaggio da ricominciare.
Bella ragazza, begli occhi e bel cuore,
bello sguardo da incrociare,
sarebbe bello una sera doverti riaccompagnare.
Accompagnarti per certi angoli del presente,
che fortunatamente diventeranno curve nella memoria.
Quando domani ci accorgeremo che non ritorna mai più niente,
ma finalmente accetteremo il fatto come una vittoria.

Perciò partiamo, partiamo che il tempo è tutto da bere,
e non guardiamo in faccia nessuno che nessuno ci guarderà.
Beviamo tutto, sentiamo il gusto del fondo del bicchiere
e partiamo, partiamo, non vedi che siamo partiti già?

E andiamo a Genova coi suoi svincoli micidiali,
o a Milano con i suoi sarti ed i suoi giornali,
o a Venezia che sogna e si bagna sui suoi canali
o a Bologna, Bologna coi suoi orchestrali.

Dietro a un miraggio c'è sempre un miraggio da desiderare,
come del resto alla fine di un viaggio,
c'è sempre un letto da ricordare.
Bella ragazza ma chi l'ha detto che non si deve provare?
Ma chi l'ha detto che non si deve provare a provare?
Così partiamo, partiamo che il tempo potrebbe impazzire,
e questa pioggia da un momento all'altro potrebbe smettere di venir giù.
E non avremmo più scuse allora per non uscire.
Ma che bel sole, ma che bel giallo, ma che bel blu!

Perciò pedala, pedala che il tempo potrebbe passare,
e questa pioggia paradossalmente potrebbe non finire mai.
E noi con questo ombrelluccio bucato che ci potremmo inventare?
Ma partiamo, partiamo, non vedi che siamo partiti già?

E andiamo a Genova coi suoi spiriti musicali,
o a Milano con i suoi sarti e i suoi industriali,
oppure a Napoli con i suoi martiri professionali,
o a Bologna, Bologna coi suoi orchestrali.

E andiamo a Genova coi suoi svincoli musicali,
o a Firenze coi suoi turisti internazionali,
oppure a Roma che sembra una cagna in mezzo ai maiali,
o a Bologna....


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Artist: *Francesco De Gregori*
> Album: *Canzoni D'amore*
> Year: 1992Title: Viaggi & Miraggi
> 
> ...


bellissime parole.
JDM!!Ti piace questa per un duetto?


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bellissime parole.
> JDM!!Ti piace questa per un duetto?


De Gregori va sempre bene !!!! Anche se questa non la conosco.
Vabbuò, l'ascolto, trovo lo spartito e ti aspetto....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> De Gregori va sempre bene !!!! Anche se questa non la conosco.
> Vabbuò, l'ascolto, trovo lo spartito e ti aspetto....


Neanche io la conosco...
Me la scarico da emule... Da vera piratessa!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

*...*

E' molto bella. Mi è sembrata "giusta" nell'idea del raduno (ormai credo solo favoleggiato) ...dato che propone tante mete possibili...

O.T. Come interpretate la "cagna in mezzo ai maiali" ?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Amiche, amici,
vi saluto, vado nella splendida (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) città di Bari a fare shopping!
Stasera vi racconto!
Baci


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amiche, amici,
> vi saluto, vado nella splendida (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) città di Bari a fare shopping!
> Stasera vi racconto!
> Baci


stai facendo un sacco di shopping ultimamente....non dimenticare il completino intimo...io ieri ne ho preso uno azzurro puffo e nero...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbuò che nn c'è nessuno che lo vede....ma lo so io che l'indosso....
buone spese.....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> stai facendo un sacco di shopping ultimamente....non dimenticare il completino intimo...io ieri ne ho preso uno azzurro puffo e nero......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE è per farlo vedere.... Un bell'avatar e il problema è risolto !!!!!

Vuoi mettere la platea di intenditori ?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> SE è per farlo vedere.... Un bell'avatar e il problema è risolto !!!!!
> 
> Vuoi mettere la platea di intenditori ?


ma vuoi mettere il piacere di vederlo live????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con l'avatar nooooo
sai che casino pianterebbe qualcuno.....ops....ma casino si può dire?


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere il piacere di vederlo live?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uè, lo so che vederlo live è tutt'altra cosa.... Ma meglio di niente....

Senti..... e se facciamo uno scambio di live ? Anche io ho certa biancheria niente male....


----------



## Old serenity (8 Novembre 2007)

... 
......
........ blutti e cattivi....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> ...
> ......
> ........ blutti e cattivi....


E' vero, manchi tu....

Che dici, andiamo ad un concerto dei Genesis ?


----------



## Old serenity (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' vero, manchi tu....
> 
> Che dici, andiamo ad un concerto dei Genesis ?


 

Perche non Mark o gli Eagles? 

bacetto

sere


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Perche non Mark o gli Eagles?
> 
> bacetto
> 
> sere


Mark chi ? Knopfler ? Se è lui aggiudicato !!!! L'assolo in "Tunnel of Love" è immortale....


----------



## Old serenity (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Mark chi ? Knopfler ? Se è lui aggiudicato !!!! L'assolo in "Tunnel of Love" è immortale....


 si si lui. 
hai ascoltato hotel california suonata da lui?
mamma mia...


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> si si lui.
> hai ascoltato hotel california suonata da lui?
> mamma mia...


Purtroppo no... ed in You Tube non lo trovo....

Bacione....


----------



## Old serenity (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Purtroppo no... ed in You Tube non lo trovo....
> 
> Bacione....


 
su You tube c'è pero' mark con eric ... wonderful tonight....
se trovo l altra te la mando

bacetto


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Uè, lo so che vederlo live è tutt'altra cosa.... Ma meglio di niente....
> 
> Senti..... e se facciamo uno scambio di live ? Anche io ho certa biancheria niente male....




















 ma ti sembro la tipa che mostra la biancheria live....a uno col tuo avatar........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHLHu6SerNY

io adoro questa.....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> su You tube c'è pero' mark con eric ... wonderful tonight....
> se trovo l altra te la mando
> 
> bacetto


Grande Eric !!!! Un suo pezzo che amo suonare e cantare è "Tears in heaven..."

E mi viene pure benino.....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma ti sembro la tipa che mostra la biancheria live....a uno col tuo avatar........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*E cosa ha che non va il mio avatar ? Il grande Jim....* 

Ripeto... di De Gregori non ne ho mai abbastanza....


----------



## Old serenity (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Grande Eric !!!! Un suo pezzo che amo suonare e cantare è "Tears in heaven..."
> 
> E mi viene pure benino.....


 
concordo.
cosa suoni?


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> concordo.
> cosa suoni?


Da pochissimo la chitarra. Ma faccio passi da gigante.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> *E cosa ha che non va il mio avatar ? Il grande Jim....*
> 
> Ripeto... di De Gregori non ne ho mai abbastanza....


te stev sfuttenn 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ-JyAGUsys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-9vPIsE7yQ


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> te stev sfuttenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Naples ? Really ?????

Se è per un omaggio a JIM, meglio questa....

L'ho postata altre volte... Anche importanti x me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgewdZ0va6Y


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> From Naples ? Really ?????
> 
> Se è per un omaggio a JIM, meglio questa....
> 
> ...


si vede tanto....from naples......?
cacchio...il te stev sfuttennn mi ha tradita.....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> si vede tanto....from naples......?
> cacchio...il te stev sfuttennn mi ha tradita.....


Adoro i napoletani !!!! Amo i napoletani !!!! Lavoro con un napoletano !!!!! Che mi vuole un sacco di bene e mi è stato tanto vicino nei momenti peggiori !!!!

E per quanto riguarda le napoletane..... Boh !!!! Non è che abbia avuto grandi esperienze con il gentil sesso vesuviano....

Me sò perso qualcosa ?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Adoro i napoletani !!!! Amo i napoletani !!!! Lavoro con un napoletano !!!!! Che mi vuole un sacco di bene e mi è stato tanto vicino nei momenti peggiori !!!!
> 
> E per quanto riguarda le napoletane..... Boh !!!! Non è che abbia avuto grandi esperienze con il gentil sesso vesuviano....
> 
> Me sò perso qualcosa ?












 secondo te???
Onestamente non so fare un confronto tra le napoletane e le altre donne italiane....ma a naso...direi che siamo le meglio.......


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> secondo te???
> Onestamente non so fare un confronto tra le napoletane e le altre donne italiane....ma a naso...direi che siamo le meglio.......


Massì.... ora che ci penso !!!!!

VUI FACITE A' MOSSA !!!!!

AMeP..... me la fai vedere ?

OOOpppssss... ho riletto ed ho notato la.... ehm.... gàffe....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Correggo: mi fai vedere la mossa ?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> secondo te???
> Onestamente non so fare un confronto tra le napoletane e le altre donne italiane....*ma a naso*...direi che siamo le meglio.......


*nel senso che tieni un bel naso???*


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *nel senso che tieni un bel naso???*


VOGLIAMO LE FOTO NEL PROFILO !!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> VOGLIAMO LE FOTO NEL PROFILO !!!!!!


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


CHE TE RIDI !!!! VOGLIAMO ANCHE LA TUA....


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> CHE TE RIDI !!!! VOGLIAMO ANCHE LA TUA....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


PAURA, EH ?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> PAURA, EH ?


CHI IO?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Massì.... ora che ci penso !!!!!
> 
> VUI FACITE A' MOSSA !!!!!
> 
> ...


stavo per fartelo notare....ovviamente potevi riferirti solo alla lingerie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per la mossa: mo' faccio un video e lo metto su you tube.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




seriamente: ho insegnato latinoamericano per 10 anni...fino all'anno scorso....quindi tra movimento di fianchi e pelvico,,, qualcosa so fare....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> CHI IO?


sissì.... Proprio tu.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> sissì.... Proprio tu.....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> stavo per fartelo notare....ovviamente potevi riferirti solo alla lingerie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va ????? Attenderò con ansia il video..... 
Io a ballare, invece, sono un cavallo, come diceva Lucio Dalla..... 

PS: purtroppo odio i balli Latino-americani.....

SSCCCCCUUUSSSEEEMMMMEEEEE....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *nel senso che tieni un bel naso???*


è diritto e proporzionato....un naso simpatico, mi dicono...ma mi auguro proprio che le persone che hanno a che fare con me si soffermino piuttosto ad ascoltare quello che ho da dire che non a guardare il mio naso


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


aahhhh !!!!! RACCOGLI IL GUANTO DI SFIDA !!!!!!

Bè.... cosa aspetti, allora ?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> aahhhh !!!!! RACCOGLI IL GUANTO DI SFIDA !!!!!!
> 
> Bè.... cosa aspetti, allora ?








  allora cosa????


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma va ????? Attenderò con ansia il video.....
> Io a ballare, invece, sono un cavallo, come diceva Lucio Dalla.....
> 
> PS: purtroppo odio i balli Latino-americani.....
> ...


e scusa di che? mica mi sono offerta di darti qualche lezione....?????
anche i cavalli hanno la loro grazia...anzi sono tra gli animali + eleganti....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> è diritto e proporzionato....un naso simpatico, mi dicono...ma mi auguro proprio che le persone che hanno a che fare con me si soffermino piuttosto ad ascoltare quello che ho da dire che non a guardare il mio naso


 
Ma questo è il bello dei forum.... Ci si confronta, si parla.... e piano piano si intuisce come uno è dentro. Ci si sente vicini con l'anima o lontani con l'anima....
L'involucro viene solo dopo, eventualmente e per chi lo vuole....
I forum come questo sono uno strumento di progresso e di civiltà.


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e scusa di che? mica mi sono offerta di darti qualche lezione....?????
> anche i cavalli hanno la loro grazia...anzi sono tra gli animali + eleganti....


E meno male !!!!! Al massimo posso provare un valzer....
Comunque x come sono fisicamente un accostamento ad un cavallo non lo vedo poi così lontano.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma questo è il bello dei forum.... Ci si confronta, si parla.... e piano piano si intuisce come uno è dentro. Ci si sente vicini con l'anima o lontani con l'anima....
> L'involucro viene solo dopo, eventualmente e per chi lo vuole....
> I forum come questo sono uno strumento di progresso e di civiltà.


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora cosa????


QUESTO AVATAR O FOTO PROFILO...... Se hai coraggio.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> QUESTO AVATAR O FOTO PROFILO...... Se hai coraggio.....








 mi vergogno------


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mi vergogno------


Maddaaaiiiii...... E de che ? Io l'ho fatto senza problemi.... E che te frega.....?????


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Maddaaaiiiii...... E de che ? Io l'ho fatto senza problemi.... E che te frega.....?????


e quando l'hai fatto?? io mica ti ho visto...


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e quando l'hai fatto?? io mica ti ho visto...


Ma come !!!!! Ho cambiato una diecina di foto......!!!!!!! Ho i testimoni !!!! E alcune le ho inserite anche come Avatar, non mi sono limitato al profilo....


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma come !!!!! Ho cambiato una diecina di foto......!!!!!!! Ho i testimoni !!!! E alcune le ho inserite anche come Avatar, non mi sono limitato al profilo....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e quando l'hai fatto?? io mica ti ho visto...


Vabbuò, nun c'hai coraggio..... Fa nulla..... Vai bene anche così, senza avatarautografo..... Anzi, Avatarautofotografico....


----------



## JDM (8 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


Boh, questa risposta non l'ho mica capita....


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Scusate.....*

Quand'è che comincia il.... "E levat'à cammesella...."????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quand'è che comincia il.... "E levat'à cammesella...."?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è una battuta?


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Beh....*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> è una battuta?


Potrebbe essere qualcosa d'altro?  Napoli, un gioco di battute fra voi ed una rintuzzata sul mostrarsi..... poteva anche starci no?
Comunque come non detto.
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere qualcosa d'altro? Napoli, un gioco di battute fra voi ed una rintuzzata sul mostrarsi..... poteva anche starci no?
> Comunque come non detto.
> Bruja


----------

